# Mesa Stiletto or Electra Dyne or Traynor YCS50 ? Help me to chose one



## metallica86

Hi all

I'm looking to buy a Real Tube amp for me. I'm in cover band and we do almost everything, some classic rock, some latin song, and sometimes a little bit metal ( Neil Young, U2, GNR, Led Zeppelin, Radio Head,....) 

At home I play Metallica, Satriani, some Andy Timmons, Pink Floyd GNR but not metal core and death at all.....

I've occasion to checked a YCS50 and a Mesa Boogie Electra Dyne at L&M Toronto, for me ED is GREAT HUGE tone and have reverb on it, but YCS50 is nice also, and I've read somewhere in this forum that you can make everytone with YCS. How about Stiletto ? Anyone owned it ? 

And how about the FX Loop of these amps ? I want to put a Line 6 M9, my Wah 535Q and Xotic BB Preamp on the loop. My band play gig every month and how about the 50w and 90w enough for 200 people ? 

Also for the budget, YCS50 is great for under 1000$ but I can spent more to get a right amp for me and not looking to trade or sell every year :bow:

Yeah I know a lot of questions out there but there are a lot of people here had experience with amp, fx, and can help me on this.

Thank you so much :rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## keto

I've owned 2 Stilettos, both briefly.

2x12 50W combo. Didn't have any bottom end hardly at all. Tone was *OK* but nothing to write home about. Back it went, and I picked up

100W head + 4x12 Stiletto cab. The head lasted a little longer with me than the combo....I certainly could get the bottom end I wanted. But man, the top end on that thing was HARSH, had some top end brightness that was just impossible to dial out, I'm talking tone on 1 and presence on 1. I came to hate the character of the gain....could never get the smoother classic rock tones I wanted. I tried with a 10 band EQ, I tried with different drive pedals, just could not find an overall sound I liked. Cleans were decent to good.

All that said, both of the above used Vintage 30 speakers which I have come to believe are absolutely the wrong choice for that amp. I never did try anything different, sorta wish I had.

I kept the cab and ended up with an Engl. Steve Morse 100W head, it will definitely do everything you want but not sure if you can move up that far $$. Sounds great with the V30 loaded Mesa cab.

I also used to own a YCV50 combo....in fact, it got traded towards the Engl. LOVED it, the only reason I traded up was so my kids could have 2 half stacks in their band - this was *just* before the YCS series came out, or I probably would have gone that way. Loved the cleans, loved the overdrive-to-mid gain. It might not *quite* get as modern as you like, but you should definitely test drive (edit - I see you have) a YCS 50 or 100, it will get you there.

I haven't played an Electradyne, but everything I read about it from users on various forums is positive.

I also own a Marshall JVM410H + handwired 100w cab with the heritage G12H30's. Another combo that will definitely do what you describe and is a long term keeper for me. But do NOT (or at least I hate it) run the Marshall with Vintage 30 speakers.


----------



## Skin

Have you considered the Traynor YCS90? I've been testing amps for 2 months and I came very close to pulling the trigger on the YCS90. The only reason I didnt was because It doesnt perform at low volumes like I hoped but once turned up it was fantastic. Its only $100 more the the YCS50. You can find a review of that amp on this forum.


----------



## Bevo

I love that JVM 100 head, that would work for you, L&M was having a sale on them for $1200 new i think. Look into it and find some decent reviews, it has 4 channels with Midi so you can get crazy with your M-9.

That Electra dyne is very nice, very Mesa but would take the Marshall just because you play live with many styles.

The YCS is great but again the Marshall has more options for you.

I would stay with 100 watts only because you play live and this will give you more options. Also two 2-12 cabs will be a better option than 1-4X12, different speakers in both to suite your mood.


----------



## metallica86

thanks for all your ideas. Personally I didn't like Marshall sound at all. At Jam space I haved used JCM800 and JCM2000 but I don't like the clean, neither Crunch... 
And the JVM at L&M I saw around 2000$ for head....
It's really hard to chose one, I don't want to invest more money in future so just want a right amp for me to a long jam...


----------



## Bevo

That JVM is much cheaper while on sale and is no where what the JCM sound like...Check it out and build your own opinion..


----------



## slyfichapel

I have 20+ amps in my studio (many of them classics) and the Stiletto (stage 1) is in my favourite top 3. Took a while to learn how to dial it in, and it's better with some guitars than others, but 99% of the time for me it's awesome! I use it with a Mesa Recto cab as well as a number of other cabs - the Mesa works great, but I might prefer it with my Marshall cabs...


----------



## Budda

used mesa roadster combo perhaps?


----------



## Robert1950

*You need this...*


----------



## metallica86

haha without any speaker in these Marshall ?? I love it to show off in my gig !!!
Mesa Roadster combo is too loud for me, I really like the sound of Mesa, much more better than Marshall ( my opinion) may be I will go for Mesa Electra Dyne


----------



## Bevo

Why not rent a few heads from L&M and live with them for a few days, best way to form your own opinion.


----------



## Jimi D

If I might make a suggestion, why not get the best of both worlds for just a few dollars more than the Electradyne; think about the Mesa Mark V!

My wife bought me a Mark V head for Xmas and I've been playing around with it and tweaking it since... We had one rehearsal between Christmas and New Years that helped me dial it in for our mix, then when we played out last night I used it live for the first time, and I'm sold - this amp is GOLD... I currently have three boutique drive pedals on my board, and I'm pulling two of them because I don't need them any more... I run an M9 in the effects loop (loop on all the time, because I use the first effect in my M9 as a volume pedal) and my chorus and delays sounded fantastic... The bar we were playing in was a bit of a sound headache - about 50ft wide and maybe 200ft long, with maybe 12 foot ceilings and a glass wall at the far end. I used a Peavey 2x12 Classic cab in the open back config, and though we could have mic'd the amp (and, in fact, we had to mic our other guitarists 4x10 DeVille), I just stood it about 18 inches off the back wall and turned it up and let the dispersion and that awesome Boogie ability to cut through do the rest; the amp held with the PA just fine and you could hear me clearly throughout the room. 

The channel switching worked fantastically - three killer, volume-control-sensitive tones on tap all night - and I was perfectly happy with how my guitar sounded in the mix. For the price ($2250 + tax), this head is just a fantastic value... It's capable of Fender cleans, Marshall grind, Boogie gain and sooooo much more!! There are literally 9 distinct, complete amplifier circuits in this little box! Tones for days, months, years,_ ever_!! Well worth considering to meet your needs... Check one out!


----------



## Budda

metallica86 said:


> haha without any speaker in these Marshall ?? I love it to show off in my gig !!!
> Mesa Roadster combo is too loud for me, I really like the sound of Mesa, much more better than Marshall ( my opinion) may be I will go for Mesa Electra Dyne


What wattage? 100W isn't much louder than 50W (3dB), and if you're buying a tube amp, it could be 5W and it will still be too loud to be used at home if people care about how loud you play. Just an FYI


----------



## sadowsky13

I have a stiletto stage II and play in a cover band that does classic rock, 80's and modern and the amps fits the bill nicely. I play A Gibson les Paul, Epiphone LesPaul with upgrades and a Music Man Axis SS through it. I have played it through a Mesa Roadster Cab 2x12 with Vintage 30's and now play it predominently through a Marshall 1960a Cab. Channel one crunch mode is great for classic rock anything from Stones to AC/DC. the clean on channel one is very nice. Channel two is used primarily for soloing or heavier rock.

This amp cuts through the mix without any problems. I would suggest you go try one out. The stage II apparently have more gain on tap compared to the stage I but the stage i are also highly regarded.


----------



## Bevo

Nice review on that Mark 5, worth a good look if your playing live!


----------



## Telemark

I have a YCS50 and have been gigging with it for two years. I only use it on 15watt and it is loud enough for small stages with a loud R&B band. It is allways miced.

You asked about effects loop. I can't use the loop on this amp with a Line6 
M13 because it is a parralell loop. And there is allways phasing present when the effect unit is engaged. This is a drag because the amps two channels are very versatile and for me I like the drives in front and the delays and reverbs in the loop.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## metallica86

Thanks everybody for the suggestion. I really appreciate. I really like YCS50 but I want a clean channel of Mesa Electra Dyne. For the MArk V I'm scared about the knobs, too many knobs for me to tweaking and I'm a lazy guy so just want to plug and play.

May be I will rent some amp like Bevo said and make a real comparision by myself, I will post some demo when I have a chance.

Happy new year for all !!!


----------



## Bevo

Don't be turned away from the Mark, if you sit down and look at it it becomes very clear once you see the channels.

I was able to dial it in pretty fast at the guitar shop, it was a easy amp to use and I only scratched the surface of what it can do.

One of the shop guys has one and plays a Strat with a HB in the bridge, just using his foot board he can go from Metal to Blues and everything in between without touching the amp.. Its worth a look.


----------



## Budda

"too many knobs" doesn't work when it's usually the same 6 or whatever (vol, gain, treb, mid, bass, presence) x3 or x4.


----------



## Stevo

Electradyne all the way for what you are describing you need. Great loop, great tones and they are built like tanks.


----------



## Stephan1980

Telemark said:


> I have a YCS50 and have been gigging with it for two years. I only use it on 15watt and it is loud enough for small stages with a loud R&B band. It is allways miced.
> 
> You asked about effects loop. I can't use the loop on this amp with a Line6
> M13 because it is a parralell loop. And there is allways phasing present when the effect unit is engaged. This is a drag because the amps two channels are very versatile and for me I like the drives in front and the delays and reverbs in the loop.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Mark


Run them through the serial loops (preamp in/out). I have run my DL8 and 10 Band EQ through there with pure tone and no issues.



metallica86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Real Tube amp for me. I'm in cover band and we do almost everything, some classic rock, some latin song, and sometimes a little bit metal ( Neil Young, U2, GNR, Led Zeppelin, Radio Head,....)
> 
> At home I play Metallica, Satriani, some Andy Timmons, Pink Floyd GNR but not metal core and death at all.....
> 
> I've occasion to checked a YCS50 and a Mesa Boogie Electra Dyne at L&M Toronto, for me ED is GREAT HUGE tone and have reverb on it, but YCS50 is nice also, and I've read somewhere in this forum that you can make everytone with YCS. How about Stiletto ? Anyone owned it ?
> 
> And how about the FX Loop of these amps ? I want to put a Line 6 M9, my Wah 535Q and Xotic BB Preamp on the loop. My band play gig every month and how about the 50w and 90w enough for 200 people ?
> 
> Also for the budget, YCS50 is great for under 1000$ but I can spent more to get a right amp for me and not looking to trade or sell every year :bow:
> 
> Yeah I know a lot of questions out there but there are a lot of people here had experience with amp, fx, and can help me on this.
> 
> Thank you so much :rockon2::rockon2:


I believe the right amp for you is the YCS90. It's got a little more bottom end than the 50 watter (which I have) and the speakers sound good from the get-go. I really liked the clean and mid-gain tones of the Electra Dyne but whether the extra money is warranted for that amp is hard to say. Personally I'd buy the YCS90 if I were in your situation with your style of music in mind. I like many of the same bands/tones.


----------



## Telemark

*YCS Series Effects Loops are parrallel...*

At least I think they are, anyways regarding this info



Code:


Run them through the serial loops (preamp in/out). I have run my DL8 and 10 Band EQ through there with pure tone and no issues.

I also run a DD20 through the YCS50 loop with no issue, but the Line6 M13 is unusable. Since the original post mentioned the Line6 M9 I think this is relevant. I am almost certain the loop is parrallel as it has a effects send and recieve level control and because it give a nasty phasing effect with a digital dsp box like the M13.

Not disputing the YCS 90 could be a fine amp, but try it first especially if you plan to use the loop.

Mark.


----------



## Stephan1980

Telemark said:


> At least I think they are, anyways regarding this info
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Run them through the serial loops (preamp in/out). I have run my DL8 and 10 Band EQ through there with pure tone and no issues.
> 
> I also run a DD20 through the YCS50 loop with no issue, but the Line6 M13 is unusable. Since the original post mentioned the Line6 M9 I think this is relevant. I am almost certain the loop is parrallel as it has a effects send and recieve level control and because it give a nasty phasing effect with a digital dsp box like the M13.
> 
> Not disputing the YCS 90 could be a fine amp, but try it first especially if you plan to use the loop.
> 
> Mark.


you understand there are two loops on the amp right? one is parallel and one is serial. Use the serial one... the one without the level control. Says preamp out and preamp in.


----------



## Telemark

Well what do you know. I 've owned the amps since they came out and never even noticed to dual loop feature.

I guess I need to go back to the store and give that pedal another try!

Thanks Stephan


----------



## Stephan1980

Telemark said:


> Well what do you know. I 've owned the amps since they came out and never even noticed to dual loop feature.
> 
> I guess I need to go back to the store and give that pedal another try!
> 
> Thanks Stephan


You're welcome :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mars182

YCS50 is great. i own one, almost marshall tone for cheaper price. there is an effects loop in the back, you're able to switch from 15W to 50W which is nice. you wont need a distortion pedal for this amp, the gain is great. really clear clean channel as well, and great EQ options. 

i play shows with this, and 50W is more than enough, especially if you're playing with a PA system.

i dont know too much about the other amps, im sure theyre great too. just some advice from a traynor owner. good luck

Mars182


----------



## metallica86

thanks for all the suggestion, I'm not decide yet and will be return to L&M, really hard to choose one...


----------



## Andy

Just make sure you like the tone of the boost on the YCS50. I have the 90, and that's my only complaint with the amp -- the boost is kind of ragged sounding. I really don't care, because everything else is fantastic, and it kicks the crap out of every other ~$1000 amp I've played, but if you're used to using zero pedals, you'll want to take that into consideration.


----------



## JMann

metallica86 said:


> thanks for all the suggestion, I'm not decide yet and will be return to L&M, really hard to choose one...


I'm probably just going to add to your confusion. But may I suggest the Mesa 5:50? I see them go used (at least on other sites) around $800 US for the 1x12. They get rave reviews for their cleans and of course for the famous Mesa distortion although it doesn't get too heavy like some Mesa's can acheive. 2 channel's with 2 modes per channel (clean/crunch ch1-blues/burn ch2), adjustable contour for each channel, beautiful tube reverb and an effects loop. 3 way footswitch for channel select, reverb and assignable contour. Read up on the magazine reviews and I think they all praise this as being the ideal grab and go amp. Versatile to cover almost all genres with no sacrifice in tone. Methinks it fits your requirements to a tee.

I've had the 5:50's little brother 5:25 1x12 for 2 nights and the cleans are nothing short of stellar and just upping the gain on the clean channel mode alone gives some of the best edge of break-up and creamy overdrive tones that I've heard. Crunch, Blues and Burn modes I haven't really spent enough time on but they can be bright and open, except for possibly the Burn mode, in the brief time I have played through those modes. Exactly what I was looking for when it came to the dirt side.

Anyway, good luck in your search!

Jim

P.S. i huff paint has a F30 head f/s which was the Express series predecessors. Excellent reviews for F series but not quite as feature laden as the Express.


----------



## metallica86

I just came back from my band jam, we had a YCS50 today from my another guitarist, and I played 1 hours with this. And my conclusion is I won't get this amp... 
I don't know why but when I tried out a head YCS50 at L&M with Mesa cab, it sound so great, warm but miss some thing "dark" and deep sound, the clean is nice on YCS50 combo but the crunch is not like Marshall or Mesa, I'm not English speaker and don't know how to explain but I feel I miss some attack crunch for my Rythm. 
Again with the Mesa, thanks JMann for your idea about 5:50, I've tried a lot of MEsa, lonestar, dual rec, Mark V, 5:50, for the price the 5:50 is great, but I'm more interest in the F series or DC series, from the Youtube review it sound so great and the thing important for me is they take pedal well. I've my Wah, BB preamp,some delay, and I really want to add in amp to get my sound.
How about the Blackstar HT5 ? I've a great deal here in toronto for around 300$ for the head, but I can't find anywhere in toronto to try, It's cheap and 5W is enough for home practice. But for the gig I don't know if it's enough..

The more I'm in the market the more I'm confused....


----------



## Bevo

The blackstar is a good amp but its not the amp your looking for, go Orange Tiny Terror or even the new Dual Terror.
These amps have lots of flexability and the Dual is a very powerful amp.

Spent some time with it at L&M and the tones are amazing, the power switch realy makes a difference. You can easily use this at home or on stage.

The first version was great but the new is much better and damn heavy for that little head.
It also comes in a combo but have not seen it.
http://www.orangedualterror.com/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1UbujaJTZQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1UbujaJTZQ


----------



## metallica86

Thanks Bevo for the Orange suggestion. I never noticed about this amp and take a look at your youtube, also the price is pretty cheap for Tini terror about 600$ new ??
Could you tell me more about the gain of Dual Terror ?
Between Tiny and Dual which one is better and vertisale ?
thank you

Oh I forgot about Egnater amp, I never tried but sound good in demo and review on youtube


----------



## Bevo

The dual is the Tiny but with an extra channel and 30 watts, it can also adjust watts by taking out tubes 30 to 7 watts.

It can get brutal for Metal with a boost but gets to classic rock to early Metallica..this is if you don't always have your gain on 10. I adjust my gain till the palm mutes are good and chunky..this is at 4 on my 6505...no need for a noise gate.

30 watts is plenty loud especialy through a 4-12 a 2-12 is perfect.

I am not much of a clean player so won't comment on it other than to say it has a good reputation.
Lots of good reviews on Utube..


----------



## metallica86

I just noticed that the Dual doesn't have FX loop, how you put your boost, delay.. ?


----------



## Bevo

Not sure on that, will let the knowledgable amp guys answer that..


----------



## metallica86

I just got a friend want to sell me a YCS50 combo for 450$, and it's nearly brand new so tears, scratch....
what do you think it's a good price for the combo ? I can put the gain and delay to get my sound after some tweaking...


----------



## Stephan1980

metallica86 said:


> I just got a friend want to sell me a YCS50 combo for 450$, and it's nearly brand new so tears, scratch....
> what do you think it's a good price for the combo ? I can put the gain and delay to get my sound after some tweaking...


That is a great price. It takes some time to learn how to use the controls to get the sound you want...


----------



## Andy

metallica86 said:


> I just got a friend want to sell me a YCS50 combo for 450$, and it's nearly brand new so tears, scratch....
> what do you think it's a good price for the combo ? I can put the gain and delay to get my sound after some tweaking...


If you don't want it, send him my way. That's an insane deal.

Also, I had a chance to play around with my 90 plus a 50H lately, and I can say there's nothing wrong with the boost if you set it past 2:30. Below that, it's a little rough sounding, but it evens out nicely.

Incredible amps. I chose mine over a Mesa Stiletto Ace, being fully prepared to spend the $2K.


----------



## corailz

metallica86 said:


> I just noticed that the Dual doesn't have FX loop, how you put your boost, delay.. ?


You put everything on the front of the beast,and you let the magic coming!!!!!
I bought my Tiny Terror today(but i tried alot of them before) and it's a crazy Lunchbox!!!
Count on me,no need of FX Loop anymore,everything's sound good in the "Lunchbox"!

Just think of that for two minutes: Carrying and using friendly....And powerfull even if it's just a 15 Watts!
Look at this
[YOUTUBE]RfivHKNFQRc&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]
or even this
[YOUTUBE]9MpZoWsFlJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## corailz

...Or a Stiletto...I saw that you're playing Andy Timmons stuff and he plays a Stiletto and a Lonestar,so,make your choice!!!

I hope my comments helped you a little bit!


----------



## Bevo

That is a pretty good deal, grab it and spend a few months with it, you will get your cash back no problem at that price..


----------



## metallica86

thanks for all, the guy will drive for me the amp today, I will let you know, which pedal I can use with this amp to get a smoth lead ? and for delay, reverb,compressor.. I'm so new for fx
thanks


----------



## Bevo

He He He 9kkhhd

Why don't you get a proccessor with everything in it, a VOX Tone lab would be great...Im not sorry to open this new can of worms!!


----------



## Budda

GSP1101, used axe fx standard...


----------

